# GT Manor - July 2012



## Ratters (Jul 19, 2012)

This place has been on my TO DO list since the very beginning I think. I've always liked the look of GT.

The trouble has been, everytime I've thought of doing it, something has come up or some other location has come up such as Farmer Johns/Manor C & Red Bull Manor/Furhouse & Dead Crow House etc etc

Well, I've seen a few sets from GT recently which popped it back to the top of the list.

I wasn't disappointed. Not masses to see or loads of rooms to trawl through & very little in the way of belongings & other items to look at but what a GORGEOUS place!!!

I absolutely loved it there so therefore will force you guys to see it through my eyes!!! Sorry for the number of photos - I couldn't narrow it down  If a Mod wants to, then feel free 




"GT" Manor [Explored] by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Uncluttered Kitchen [Explored] by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




"Domed" [Explored] by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Into The Blue [Explored] by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Early Morning Light by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




"Light The Fire, It's Like Winter" by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Distant Doorway by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Pillars Of Strength by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Cold Inside | Warm Outside by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Grandma's Kitchen by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Chestnuts Roasting..... by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr​


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 19, 2012)

*Very nice...*


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent pix!


----------



## shane.c (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice pics love the ceilings,


----------



## Bones out (Jul 19, 2012)

Nicely done sir!


----------



## tank2020 (Jul 19, 2012)

Great pics. I love that the little scooter is always in a different room. I really hope that there are some little kids using the place to play, what an amazing playhouse!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 19, 2012)

Fantastic pics, like them a lot! This place is so beautiful, i was blown away when we went, the whole place especially the kitchen had a certain serenity about it


----------



## sonyes (Jul 19, 2012)

Fantastic pics!!! Love the look of this place......deffo on my 'to do' list


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 19, 2012)

just lovely..i love this place...especially the kitchen.....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 19, 2012)

Argh!!! You and me are gonna fall out soon 

Stunning photos though. No wonder your Mk1 isnt back on the road, you need to spend more time with the welder instead


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 19, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Ratters (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks All - As I said, a wonderful place to experience so if you get the chance, go for it!!



UE-OMJ said:


> Argh!!! You and me are gonna fall out soon
> 
> Stunning photos though. No wonder your Mk1 isnt back on the road, you need to spend more time with the welder instead



Shhhh The Escort restoration thingy will soon be back in progress Steve


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 20, 2012)

Stunning place & photos, most of these are in my flickr faves !


----------



## LostBoy (Jul 20, 2012)

Stunning pics !


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 20, 2012)

lovin it.....


----------



## chubs (Jul 20, 2012)

REAL NOICE!gonner have to get my research hat on n see if i can go here!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 20, 2012)

Amazing building,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## ravenwing93 (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nicely done!
Really got to get myself down here soon


----------



## bigtip (Jul 20, 2012)

*nice*

good pictures my wife would love that big kitchen thanks for post.


----------



## whodareswins (Jul 20, 2012)

Superb photos Lee, never expected anything less when clicking on this report. The processing is sport on and your angles well thought out. The one with the light peering through the door is incredible. Bet your very proud of that one!


----------



## Gothicangel (Jul 20, 2012)

This is stunning what a great place. is it going to be restored?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

what an amazing looking place with beatiful wooden vaulting and such an atmosphere captured in your pics, great light too, the sort of place id like a peek around, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 23, 2012)

Ace photos mate, really captures the atmosphere of the place. Stunning light in there.


----------



## PreciousStones (Jul 25, 2012)

OMG That place is stunning! What a hidden beauty, great pics, thanks for sharing xx


----------



## Ratters (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. This truely was a great place to photograph.

Still got more to edit & the more detail type shots to sort through yet too!!


----------



## a_little_feisty (Jul 25, 2012)

VERY nicely done . . . beautifully photographed and love your processing!


----------



## pablo73 (Jul 27, 2012)

absolutely stunning


----------



## Kev101 (Jul 28, 2012)

Really nice warm rooms .That place has buckets of character ,is it being restored or for sale ? .


----------



## freespirits (Jul 28, 2012)

what a beauty of a place and cracking pics dude ,,really nice and atmospheric ,,,spot on


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 15, 2012)

Amazing!! What a stunning house!!


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 16, 2012)

Super pictures there, looks like someone cleaned up before you arrived...


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 25, 2012)

absolutely loved GT, favourite explore easily even tho its so small really, well the bits you get in!!! 
amazing pictures!


----------



## Ratters (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the comments all 

Have got a few more edited & up now so that's the set pretty much finished really although there are a few other lying around for a bored rainy day 




Empty Bottle by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Wooden Shutter by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Detail at GT Manor by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Into The Blue by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Into The Blue by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr​


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 27, 2012)

2nd and 4th shots there absolutely belting!


----------

